
Go, I love you, but you're bringing me down - bhalp1
https://dev.to/loderunner/go-i-love-you-but-youre-bringing-me-down
======
andreasgonewild
My current favorite is typed nil values that are not equal to the nil literal.
Oh how I wish I had access to the drugs they were using when they designed
that feature.

